# Ticks



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

ugh ticks are getting on my last nerve. They are over my horses and not just the their manes and tails i've even gotten off their bodies! the worse part is they are causing smalls sores on them. Shaggy has 2 around he forelock and blaze has the around the top of his tail! I don't know what to do to get rid of the ticks! any suggestions?


----------



## 94broncoxlt (Mar 31, 2012)

Chemicals: CV-80 (in aerosol can), python dust. It works well but you need to try a small spot first and don't let it lay on your skin
Homeopathic/no chemicals: Add garlic to feed each day. Apply vinegar to skin. 
Check and see if there are a lot of lyme disease cases where you live, just to be sure. You can't see the bullseye on a horse's black skin. Make sure get the entire tick - head and all.


----------



## clavoie (Mar 27, 2012)

I had 100 on each of my horses a few weeks ago, and they caused these HORRIBLE pus filled sores all over him.

Worming with ivermec will kill all ticks CURRENTLY sucking blood on them...they fall off in a day or two.

I also purchased Freedom for horses which comes in little tubes like frontline for dogs...you apply the liquid on the horse and it repels ticks and flys...each tube lasts for 2 weeks and you get 6 tubes for about $23.

After I did those two things I have just kept up on fly spary and have only seen a few more ticks. I have only applied the Freedom that first time too.

My farrier says he justs puts seven dust in a sock and pats down the horses with that and it seems to work...this is a much cheaper option.

Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

94broncoxlt said:


> Chemicals: CV-80 (in aerosol can), python dust. It works well but you need to try a small spot first and don't let it lay on your skin
> Homeopathic/no chemicals: Add garlic to feed each day. Apply vinegar to skin.
> Check and see if there are a lot of lyme disease cases where you live, just to be sure. You can't see the bullseye on a horse's black skin. Make sure get the entire tick - head and all.


i've heard of using garlic before( isn't it supposed to help keep black horses black as well?). Never tried it but I'm willing to try anything at this point. any suggestions on feeding it to a pasture kept horse who doesn't get grain or supplements? and also how much do i give him?


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

clavoie said:


> I had 100 on each of my horses a few weeks ago, and they caused these HORRIBLE pus filled sores all over him.
> 
> Worming with ivermec will kill all ticks CURRENTLY sucking blood on them...they fall off in a day or two.
> 
> ...


100 ticks off horses ey ey ey thats a lot of ticks! Freedom sounds like something to try. how do you get it? from the vet? and hehe i drench my horses in fly spray whenever i can! I didn't know it was safe to use seven dust on horses? i thought it was bad for them and humans? not sure tho lol


----------



## Horse Poor (Aug 20, 2008)

clavoie said:


> My farrier says he justs puts seven dust in a sock and pats down the horses with that and it seems to work...this is a much cheaper option.
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This ^^ (Sevin Dust)


----------



## clavoie (Mar 27, 2012)

I picked up the freedom at our local tractor supply...I know Dover Saddlery - Quality English Horse Tack & Horse Supplies for the Equestrian. also carries it. 

As far as the seven dust, I haven't tried it. My farrier is full of "old farmer remedies" which I have found to all work and usually they are inexpensive in comparasion to other options. I asked him what he does for ticks on his herd and he swears by the seven dust!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 94broncoxlt (Mar 31, 2012)

I gave 2 cloves to my QH once a day. I haven't heard about them keeping the horses black. I just give it to him with a handful of oats or cheap feed, since he doesn't get grained either. Then I started using CV-80 and never looked back. I used python dust on my goats when they had mites and it worked SO well. Yes, seven dust is great too! I have never heard of the freedom it sounds like an interesting product!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

The very best thing for keeping ticks (fleas and lice on dogs too) is Neem Oil. Buy pure Neem Oil off the internet, it solidifies so stand it in hot water until it dissolves, for 5 ml of Neem (teaspoonful) add 3ml of shampoo and 1 litre of hot water, apply with a sponge washing the animal all over. It will hold for at least two to three weeks. No chemicals and Neem will also keep flies and gnats away so is great for a horse that gets sweet itch. Neem doesn't smell the best but it wears off after a couple of hours (or you just get use to it!)


----------



## 94broncoxlt (Mar 31, 2012)

Foxhunter, have you had any adverse effects from the neem oil? I am going to try it. I don't want to buy feed for my QH just to get the garlic, and have to go there 2x day to give it to him since the flies are awful out here in cow/sheep country. That seems pretty simple. Thanks for sharing. I see it on the internet for about $10 - half the price of CV 80. That works for me!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm using equispot. While I have no definitive proof it works, I have yet to see a tick on my horse when I use it, and he's contracted Lyme disease twice when I didn't use it. For $5 a vial versus $600 for doxy, it's worth a shot.


----------

